# Am I really an INFP?



## krisp (Jul 17, 2011)

I have started investigating my type.

I did start a thread in the INFP forum, INFP or Socionics xNFj 
http://personalitycafe.com/infp-forum-idealists/62663-infp-socionics-xnfj.html
On that thread, I was referred to ask my question somewhere like this. So here I am.

On the quiz, I type as INFP. Have done it a few times now over the last few weeks, and consistently INFP is the result.

But some things about INFP don't make complete sense to me, while other things are spot on and provide a real eye opener.

It was suggested I investigate functions and attitudes, and so I have spent a couple days doing that.

For Fi vs Fe, I relate more to Fi.
For Ni vs Ne, I relate to both of them almost equally. Does this make sense?

I'm not sure about S or T yet either.

Someone suggested that if I am Fi dominant, then I am probably INFP. I tend to think that I am more Intuitive than a Feeler. I relate well to INTP as well as INFP, but was told that these are fundamentally different somehow. I'm still getting my head around this stuff.

The sorts of things that I think hold me back, would be a slight shyness and social anxiety, although it's very mild, because I can talk with people when I feel charged up. Noisy parties with lots of people annoy me, but I love intimate gatherings. I also have a bit of self confidence issue - regards to communication - not of my own quality, but of my ability to communicate as effectively as I want to. I see other people, younger than me getting promoted ahead of me in the workplace, and I think some of that is to do with their confidence and their communication skills.

My verbal communication can be hesitant appearing nervous at times, as I seem to need time to process what I am trying to say. I try hard to say things the correct way, and I don't like wasting peoples time by saying the wrong thing. As I see others do seem to not care so much about saying the correct thing! 

And another potential area of improvement for me, is that I sometimes get lost in my thoughts and lose track of time. 

So, these sorts of issues seem consistent with what has been said about INFPs. What I want to get to eventually, is to find things I can do to improve my areas of weakness. I assume that determining my type adequately can provide a tool or framework to work with that.


----------



## randomcouchpotato (Jul 24, 2011)

My MBTI Personality Type - MBTI Basics might be helpful for you. Scroll down a little bit and you should see stuff like prefered world and Information. Those little articleish things break down the differences between, for example, I and E or N and F. I found that site very useful while I was trying to decide what type I am.


----------



## krisp (Jul 17, 2011)

@randomcouchpotato

This is what I found on that site, and my reaction:



> *Favorite world*: Do you prefer to focus on the outer world or on your own inner world? This is called Extraversion (E) or Introversion (I).


With Favorite world, I try to be balanced. I want to be more Extroverted, but I know my tendency is slightly towards Introversion.



> *Information*: Do you prefer to focus on the basic information you take in or do you prefer to interpret and add meaning? This is called Sensing (S) or Intuition (N).


Whatever this is getting at, it's not really clear to me. I don't think of this as a preference, the real world (S) provides the basic information, that is required to then do interpretation (N) in order to analyse, categorise, value and store the basic information. I can't conceive of doing N without any S. There may be some or a lot of N based on internal abstract ideas, this all depends on the type of problem I am thinking about. Abstract thoughts ultimately derive from some basis in reality. Overall, if I had to choose one, I think I am Intuition (N). But, I do also a lot of S, I suspect.



> *Decisions*: When making decisions, do you prefer to first look at logic and consistency or first look at the people and special circumstances? This is called Thinking (T) or Feeling (F).


I think that people and circumstances operate with a type of logic and maintain a type of consistency. Because I include peoples feelings in my processing, I think I have to choose Feeling (F). I value very highly peoples feelings. What is the point of being on this planet, if we don't care for each other? People's feeling are what motivates any actions that we make at all! I do care deeply about people, and anything else that is capable of feeling pain.

I can be a very logical thinker, I see feeling as just another domain for thinking in. Sometimes, the rules of one logic domain don't apply in the other. There are many domains of logic as well, not just two.



> *Structure*: In dealing with the outside world, do you prefer to get things decided or do you prefer to stay open to new information and options? This is called Judging (J) or Perceiving (P).


I have to admit, I tend to wait to make a decision, but will do so using a risk benefit analysis early on when I feel it is required. My natural state would be Perceiving (P).

So, although I am not certain, I think I'm INFP, and my confidence in that is increasing, even though a few of the characterisations seem nonsensical to me.


----------



## Holunder (May 11, 2010)

How about ISFP? They share the dominant Fi function with INFPs, which would explain why you identify in parts with the INFP profile, but not completely. INFPs are usually more abstract than ISFPs, who often prefer more practical artistic activity. You wrote that you think N cannot exist without S for you, so it would make sense if you were a sensor. ISFPs still have Ni as their tertiary function, so it would have some influence on you.

(By the way, since you asked, intuitives usually construct ideas and use their sensing function to affirm them, while sensors, as you described, focus more on the direct information, and use their intuitive function to construct ideas from it, which to them is a secondary task.)

Maybe you could describe what about the INFP description doesn't apply to you? That should make the matter more clear.


----------



## randomcouchpotato (Jul 24, 2011)

krisp said:


> @randomcouchpotato
> 
> This is what I found on that site, and my reaction:
> 
> ...


Sorry, I didn't make myself completely clear. Along with each mini article there should be a link to a more in depth article on each individual part.


----------



## caramel_choctop (Sep 20, 2010)

1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?

2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?

3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way. 

4) What makes you feel inferior?

5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)

6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?

7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it?

8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)

9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?

10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?

11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?

12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?

13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?

14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?

15) How do you act when you're stressed out?

16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?

17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?

18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life?

19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? What would your friends never say about your personality?

20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing? 

(Not my survey, dunno whose it is. The thread was stickied and then deleted.)

------------ 

As for 'improving yourself', I found the Enneagram helped me with that as well. Have you figured out your Enneagram type? If not, there's a "What's my Enneagram type?" thread in the Enneagram section of this forum?


----------



## krisp (Jul 17, 2011)

@randomcouchpotato,
OK, thanks, I will look further.


----------



## krisp (Jul 17, 2011)

@caramel_choctop

Thanks, I will make some time to go through those questions. Will post them up here later, to see if anyone wants to comment or provide more advise.

Enneagram is still a mystery to me, I'll have another go trying to understand it.

Thanks


----------



## krisp (Jul 17, 2011)

@Holunder

Sorry about the long post following, but I kind of need to get some stuff out...

So, INFP or ISFP? Good possibility. 
INFP: Fi Ne Si Te
ISFP: Fi Se Ni Te

And, one of the others I was wondering about
INTP: Ti Ne Si Fe


Maybe, it's my P side, that says wait to settle 

I'm only just learning about MBTI this year. But, when I was much younger, maybe in primary school, I learned about left and right brain, and because I had decided that I was going to be an engineer when I grew up (for reasons I will explain later), I knew I had to develop both sides. So, I value both logic and creativity very highly, and have developed an ability to switch modes, to change hats as required, and to combine them at times too. 

These days, I'm not convinced that I've ended up in the best field for my underlying personality type!

Now, trying to work out the MBTI stuff. I had this idea that I actually use Intuition and Thinking more often than I use Feeling (Fi). But, maybe that's only during times when I am thinking about thinking! Kind of an awareness threshold answer more than a true reflection. Because, I have to acknowledge that I do spend A LOT of time in my head working through my own internal Feelings - they are so strong, and even overwhelming for me at times, that I need time out to process them. And, I have bee like this most of my life, often been described as shy, and a day-dreamer. 

So, I think I'm actually Fi dominant, but have suppressed that most of my life - I have not valued it enough!

In primary school, compared to the other kids in my class, I excelled at music, art, poetry, English composition and comprehension. Learning about how the world works in science was also a fantastic adventure - but I seemed to have to put in extra effort compared to some of the other kids - I did well at it, but never thought I was naturally good at it, but because I was taught to value it and that it was evil not to put in the effort - so I had to value it. I science, I quickly saw patterns in things, and quickly understood complex things in depth, but the tedious stuff I kind of had to struggle to focus - like chemistry with all the memorisation required - the concepts were easy, but the effort was a struggle.

Ohh, and I always liked playing with computers - liked 'clocking' them as in conquering their entire complexity. Fantastic patterns with computers.

So, why did I want to be an engineer? At the age of 12, I did a computerised personality test, that suggested careers like Mechanical Engineer and Computer Programmer. My dad was excited at this prospect! I now have my doubts about that! But, no regrets, no anger or fault to anyone. Just arrgghhh ffff.. why.... you know...

Actually, in my last year of high school, I did an interview to become a minister of religion! But, because of my shyness, I couldn't quite reconcile the idea of preaching in a church, so never followed that up. I've got a very religious/spiritual nature, even though I'm also very open minded, and I don't like dogmatism.

Anyway, so I struggled to get my first degree in mechanical engineering, and then started my career - was sufficient at it, actually my inner idealism made me technically excellent - although I think my shyness holds me back on the corporate side. But, after 5 years in the profession, I was still unhappy, was not progressing in an ideal manner the way I wanted, and my heart was no longer in it. To this day, I'm not sure why. So, I switched careers, went back to uni, and did post graduate studies in computer science and software engineering, remembering that was the other thing that the personality test (I did when I was 12) had suggested, and I actually still like playing with computers. It was like my hobby had become my profession. So, I got the extra degrees in computing and startes my new profession. But, after 5 years (surprise surprise), I am now having doubts again - and my heart is struggling to find motivation!

I feel like, I need to move to management, or at least work with people a lot more. Doing technical stuff all day long is driving me f.in bonkers - literally! 

I look at nurses, and think that would be an awesome job. Or, even being a doctor. Technically stimulating, but working with people! But, I can't afford to go back and do another degree at this stage in my life. I would loose my decent income, and I couldn't afford to keep my kids in the good school where they are so happy!

Anyway, getting back to INFP vs ISFP. I relate to both Ne/Si, and Se/Ni. Maybe this is what I can switch around easily, between creative and logical thinking, as I have tried to develop a left and right brain balance?

But, I think I have been suppressing my Fi, and am in a position that would probably be more suited to an INTP - and while that is an idealised scientist which I am trying to be, I have to admit, I no longer think it fits me!

Actually, both INFP and ISFP are appealing to me.

What I don't like about INFP, is that it seems to not be naturally suited to being a scientist/engineer - which I value. And, it seems mushy - which I have been taught to not value. Actually, similar problem with ISFP. But, deep down, I think that I have always been emotional and sensitive at heart - but feel like I am not allowed to say that - I'm supposed to control my emotions! arrgghhh... you know? What have I done? Show mercy...


----------



## krisp (Jul 17, 2011)

*1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?*

I like technical and logical stuff, but type as an INFP. It seems to not fit, see my previous post above.

*2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?*

More human contact - to be more helpful. Because I feel lonely, and under-utilised.
To not be shy, and to not have anxiety - because they prevent me getting what I want.

*3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way. *

My last year of high school. The most social time in my life.

*4) What makes you feel inferior?*

Shyness, and mild anxiety. Not having charming communication skills.

*5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)*

Yes, all of the above, I am a deep thinker, and need time to process all of the potential possibilities.

*6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?*

It needs to be perfect. I often need to control the outcome, do it myself if I want it done right.

*7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it?*

Same as 3) My last year of high school. The most social time in my life.

*8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)*

I like to consider all possibilities. hands on can be quickest - theory can be tedious - memorisation is a waste of effort, I just like to see the patterns. I think I would choose hands on, if I had to make a choice.

*9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?*

Organisation means something different to me, as umm, not the same as it does for other people. Organisation can be a waste of time and effort. To an external observer, they might call me disorganised. But, I know what I need to know... I'm as organised as I feel is valuable to me.

*10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?*

Both in the end. First the principals, then the information that validates it.

*11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?*

Being a valued member of a community is extremely important to me, even though communities are full of absurdities. That's a source of amusement for me. I won't go along with something that violates my values or principals.

*12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?*

Thinks (too much). One on one is easiest. In a group, I can't identify with all of the members of group fast enough - kind of Fi gets overwhelmed trying to empathise with every individual at once. I need to learn to switch that off! 

*13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?*

I like to know where I am jumping. words are just as important as actions.
But, on a few occasions, I have taken huge risks, which surprised those around me, when I felt I needed to.

*14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?*

First, ask if they want to watch the show with me. Depends on the type of night out, a quite night out with a few friends is the best. But, if they are going partying or night clubbing, then I'm not interested.

*15) How do you act when you're stressed out?*

Short with people, a bit grumpy, slightly aggressive, and quiet. Feel misunderstood.
Maybe as they say, "passive/aggressive".

*16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?*

Don't like noisy people, but only if they are not considerate. 
People who make decisions without proper consultation, where if they had asked me, I could tell them what is wrong with their decision! Or, if they would just think for 5 seconds... 
I do appreciate noisy people, when they are considerate and spend time with me. I do value their confidence, and appreciate their communication skills. I couldn't get by without them really.

*17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?*

I can engage in almost any topic - when I see a spark of interest in the other person - when I see them enjoying what they are talking about, I can enjoy being with them when they come to life. I also have a couple topics I like to talk about, more religious and esoteric, and fictional stuff too, I also enjoy talking about life experience and people in general. I don't really like talking about my work or technical stuff - that's actually really boring!

*18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life?*

What others call organisation, and I do little to create an acceptable outward appearance. I do care about my outwards appearance, just don't seem to spend much time or energy on it.

*19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? What would your friends never say about your personality?*

Close friends, understand me. General friends, e.g at work, think I like technical stuff, but I want more human interaction. I am extremely loyal, I don't expect that my friends would call me disloyal.

*20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing? *

Depends who with! With my family, I love travelling, seeing new places. I do enjoy making new friends. I love concerts, theatre and good movies. I love playing sports with my friends - but don't really care for exercise by myself. I think that most of all, I love intimate conversations with people. Small intimate gatherings are the best.


----------



## Holunder (May 11, 2010)

krisp said:


> Sorry about the long post following, but I kind of need to get some stuff out...


I don't mind at all. :happy:

I really think you are an IxFP. You said it yourself, you _felt_ that you should be an engineer and good at sciences. Fi is still a rational function, and can be used for logical reasoning, it just has a different focus than Ti.

You also know a lot about how you yourself feel and what makes you act the way you act. INTPs have Fe, and only as their inferior function, so they are usually not very good at this.

I know how much parents can warp your ideas and sense of self. But you have become aware of that, and that is the first step to really become yourself. It's always a tough fight, but a rewarding one. The most important thing is: It's OK to be who you are. Your father might have other ideas of what someone should be, but this is your life, and the best person you could be is the person you really are.

About your job: It takes a bit of searching, but generally there are jobs that fall between different areas of expertise, and that you can get into from different sides. For example, people designing websites might be artists who also learned the skills for programming, or programmers who additionally have some artistic skills and understanding. I can't give you a recommendation for your particular case, but surely somewhere there is a job that profits both from your knowledge and your Fi related skills.

Now, as for INFP vs. ISFP. I admit that this is mostly one of my Ni hunches, but you come across as an ISFP to me. INFPs have a very peculiar writing style (I usually describe it as "fuzzy"), and yours sounds more down to earth. Generally, INFPs have rather abstract ideas of what the world should be like, while ISFPs prefer to concentrate on issues at hand. Have you looked into the function descriptions of Ni/Se/Ne/Si? That might help you in your decision, too. A good description is here.


----------



## vellocent (Dec 18, 2010)

How do you feel about small talk? 
An example is the weather. Every intuitive can answer these questions, but will keep it short. Sensors will go into detail, up to 20 minutes or more. 
What about personal fitness? Does or has it ever interested you? What do you think about during this activity? Is it more sensoral or abstract? 
What do you enjoy about reading? 
What do you enjoy about art? 

I'll agree on the IXFP. 
Maybe you can work on more projects in groups or work on your hobbies through meetup.com.


----------



## caramel_choctop (Sep 20, 2010)

vellocent said:


> An example is the weather. Every intuitive can answer these questions, but will keep it short. Sensors will go into detail, up to 20 minutes or more.


I disagree: I'm not sure that's true of all Sensors (what about Si users, for example?). And I think _*20 minutes or more *_on *the weather*, and the weather only, would sap anyone's strength. 
-random stuff edited out because I'm not a typical Se user-
EDIT: And FWIW I loathe small talk, and so I'm sure do many people.


----------



## caramel_choctop (Sep 20, 2010)

It can be difficult to distinguish between Fe and Fi sometimes. But put simply, Fi = "What do I want, what is important to me (both short term and long term)?" But developed Fi can also be quite empathetic, treating everyone as equals.

I've noticed (some) Fe users have difficulty not taking on the burdens of other people, but I guess that more developed Fe would learn to recognise its own needs as well as other people's.
http://personalitycafe.com/isfp-forum-artists/62243-fi-dominant.html

http://personalitycafe.com/enfj-forum-givers/61378-fe-dom.html


----------



## krisp (Jul 17, 2011)

@Holunder

Thanks for you kind observations. 

I asked my wife to pick if I am a Healer or an Artist. She laughed! She sees me as a thinker, because I live a lot in my own mind. She doesn't know anything about these personality type theory - but it was interesting to get her observation.

The down to earth thing with my writing, might be because of my idealism combined with forced behaviour makes me work on my post from many directions, many times over. I kind of start with one thought, and it propagates in all sorts of directions, and that one though might end up being in the middle somewhere - if you saw my writing process, it is a scattered approach. I have been forced to learn discipline in making sure my writing makes sense - have had to write instruction manuals etc. Still, I miss things sometimes.

My writing has often been criticised of being vague and fuzzy - when it seems obvious to me what I am saying 

Parents try their best, much respect to them.

As for work, I don't feel trapped or anything - just really de-motivated. Trying to see what is the best fit. Maybe, its my expectations that need adjusting. But, I am working with my boss to develop a new role - so we'll see how that goes. Kind of don't feel I have his confidence in that though! 

Thanks for the extra links for Ni/Se/Ne/Si.


----------



## krisp (Jul 17, 2011)

@vellocent



> How do you feel about small talk?
> An example is the weather. Every intuitive can answer these questions, but will keep it short. Sensors will go into detail, up to 20 minutes or more.


Something I need to develop. It's foreign to me.



> What about personal fitness? Does or has it ever interested you? What do you think about during this activity?


It does interest me, theoretically. Can't seem to find time. Need to do it with someone, can't motivate myself. It's important, my head knows it. 



> Is it more sensoral or abstract?


huh? sensoral, if I understand what you are asking!



> What do you enjoy about reading?


I'm impatient with reading - my thoughts sometimes interrupt my concentration - I go on little trips in my head. 
But, I love getting new ideas and experiences and thoughts.

For non-fiction: I like to read an article, but a book can be too drawn out, and not get to the point - I might read a few chapters, and get the gist of it, and that is often enough - the ending becomes obvious and drawn out.

For fiction: A movie, concert, or a play is easier, but I have enjoyed a good story at times - just don't seem to find time or energy.

Poetry is awesome.



> What do you enjoy about art?


Yes, words fail... umm, connections and soul movement.


----------



## krisp (Jul 17, 2011)

The weather? 

I could look at patterns in clouds for hours, or stars, or reflections on lakes, or marvel at how forms arise from mists.

But, the weather here in Sydney, it's cold and wet.



caramel_choctop said:


> It can be difficult to distinguish between Fe and Fi sometimes.


I'm pretty sure I am Fi.


----------



## caramel_choctop (Sep 20, 2010)

krisp said:


> The weather?
> 
> I could look at patterns in clouds for hours, or stars, or reflections on lakes, or marvel at how forms arise from mists.
> 
> But, the weather here in Sydney, it's cold and wet.


Yeah, fair point. Haha, maybe I'm just weird then.  And I have a vision impairment, so... my observational skillz in general are kaput.  Yay, another Sydneysider. Ugh, yep.  It was bright today though (at least where I live).


----------



## Holunder (May 11, 2010)

krisp said:


> The down to earth thing with my writing, might be because of my idealism combined with forced behaviour makes me work on my post from many directions, many times over. I kind of start with one thought, and it propagates in all sorts of directions, and that one though might end up being in the middle somewhere - if you saw my writing process, it is a scattered approach. I have been forced to learn discipline in making sure my writing makes sense - have had to write instruction manuals etc. Still, I miss things sometimes.
> 
> My writing has often been criticised of being vague and fuzzy - when it seems obvious to me what I am saying


Being a bit scattered is typical for Fi dominants. I was actually referring to a kind of impression someone's writing makes on me. It's nothing concrete, just something in the flow of the text. Even people who control the style of their writing usually retain those characteristics, if toned down.
Have you ever known a solution to a problem, but not how you got there, or why it is the solution (maybe under great stress)? That is Ni, which, if you are an ISFP, you should have as tertiary function. I think in this way all the time (though as a dominant function, it's a bit more sophisticated), so it's a bit hard for me to give a specific explanation why your writing style seems to come from an ISFP.




> Parents try their best, much respect to them.


Of course. Maybe I'm a bit affected by my recent problems with my own parents, and projected my own feelings onto you. Sorry for that.




> As for work, I don't feel trapped or anything - just really de-motivated. Trying to see what is the best fit. Maybe, its my expectations that need adjusting. But, I am working with my boss to develop a new role - so we'll see how that goes. Kind of don't feel I have his confidence in that though!


Best of luck from me!


----------



## krisp (Jul 17, 2011)

Just thinking outside the box, questions can be taken in so many different ways, I like to play with them.

Umm, yeah I have been in sick all day, haven't really seen outside for myself.

Is that an interesting point? I mean, it doesn't matter to me if what I said was technically incorrect, because I still conveyed an accurate answer to what I thought was the intent of the question, i.e. it's normally a 5 second conversation for me.


----------



## krisp (Jul 17, 2011)

@Holunder

I'm not sure about the Ni thing.

I do quickly form multiple possible conclusions, sort of like a decision tree. But non-linear - I move around on the tree, kind of scattered and random and parallel, pruning and adding branches. I sort of do this in very high speed parallel processing. Each possibility is assigned a level of potential certainty, the structure of the tree kind of feels like colours.

I remain open to all possibilities, as I'm more P than J. So, coming to a final conclusion, is always an open ended thing, its just the conclusions that fits best at the time.

With Te, as both INFP and ISFP have, then I think I can always go back, and work out the logic that was used to form the conclusions - even if the type of reasoning was emotional and abstract.

From wikipedia:

INFP - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> Auxiliary: Extraverted intuition (Ne)
> Ne finds and interprets hidden meanings, using “what if” questions to explore alternatives, allowing multiple possibilities to coexist. This imaginative play weaves together insights and experiences from various sources to form a new whole, which can then become a catalyst to action. INFPs engage the outside world primarily with intuition. They are adept at seeing the big picture, sensing patterns and the flow of existence from the past toward the future.


I very strongly relate to this Ne description



> Tertiary: Introverted sensing (Si)
> Si collects data in the present moment and compares it with past experiences, a process that sometimes evokes the feelings associated with memory, as if the subject were reliving it. Seeking to protect what is familiar, Si draws upon history to form goals and expectations about what will happen in the future. This function gives INFPs a natural inclination toward "other-worldliness" and makes them more easily distracted.


Yes, I relate to this Si description as well, especially "Seeking to protect what is familiar." No point re-constructing reality for every new question.

Then, for the ISFP:

ISFP - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> Auxiliary: Extraverted Sensing (Se)
> Se focuses on the experiences and sensations of the immediate, physical world. With an acute awareness of the present surroundings, it brings relevant facts and details to the forefront and may lead to spontaneous action.


I don't relate as much to this (Se) as I do to the above (Si). Particularly, what throws me is this bit "acute awareness of the present surroundings." It's something I have to decide to pay attention, my natural self is in lala land. This requires extra energy and effort from me. There needs to be a good reason for me to pay attention, depending on my current 'mission', and of course self-preservation.



> Tertiary: Introverted Intuition (Ni)
> Attracted to symbolic actions or devices, Ni synthesizes seeming paradoxes to create the previously unimagined. These realizations come with a certainty that demands action to fulfill a new vision of the future, solutions that may include complex systems or universal truths.


I relate strongly to this Ni as much as I do Ne. At least with these definitions. I often synthesise paradoxes and do a lot of abstract thinking - spend a lot of time on this, and will often suspend assumptions and logic in order to find new solutions. Although, I wouldn't say that my new ideas don't 'demand action'! But they can often involve complex systems. "Universal truths" sounds wrong to my P vs J thing. But, yes playing with top level paradigms are part of my synthesis - and they can change my overall way of looking at things sometimes.


----------



## vellocent (Dec 18, 2010)

If you can't relate to Se, ISFP seems unlikely. If you relate to Fi, you are probably an INFP. If not, look into the other functions and see if there is one that comes more naturally to you.


----------



## krisp (Jul 17, 2011)

@vellocent

Yeah, I think I'm comfortable with being typed as INFP.

Also, I'm realising that the 16 types are umm, I guess the word is stereotypes. And, I'm not quite typical, no one is.

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## vellocent (Dec 18, 2010)

No problem. Yes there are stereotypes and you are right. There is no typical INFP.


----------



## saffron (Jan 30, 2011)

Hey not to further confuse you, but ENFPs share the same functions in a very similar way. ENFPs are Ne>Fi>Te>Si and many of us act like introverts in behavior for a whole variety of reasons I won't go into here. It's more a matter of what your dominant function is as opposed to how outgoing or socially willing/confidant you are.


----------



## krisp (Jul 17, 2011)

@saffron,

That's very interesting.

So, just to put them side by side:

ENFP: Ne>Fi>Te>Si
INFP: Fi>Ne>Si>Te

Yeah, so same 4 functional attitudes!

I could fit ENFP, just read the portrait, and I can relate to that.

What about the introvert, shy/anxious thing? 

So, to work out the difference, I need to work out which is my dominant function. Ne or Fi.

My first gut reaction has always been that I am more intuitive than feeling.

How would I work out which one I use more?


----------



## saffron (Jan 30, 2011)

Well, many ENFPs seem to prefer intimate groups or one on ones as opposed to large groups and anxiety is not uncommon. And it seems extremely common for ENFPs to require a large amount of alone time to process etc... There are numerous threads related to this, you should read through them and see if you relate. 

As to the first two functions, it may be difficult to separate those out. I would jump to the third and fourth functions as it's more likely you've developed Te than Si if you are ENFP and of course, vice versa. That fourth function tends to be a glaring weak spot. Hey good luck and PM me if you have some more questions.


----------

